# My ST1032



## Ariens10 (Jan 13, 2016)

First, sorry for my bad english, I hope you understand 

I bought a ST1032 for some days ago. And I dont know so much about this type. 

It is really hard to start on cold motor, but when I get it running it runs fine.
It backfires a bit when I adjusts down the throttle.
There is a hose from the valve cover to the carb that got som cracks. What is the function to this hose?
And it dont throw the snow so far away, just a few meters. I`ve put on a home made impeller kit, and it did help a bit.
Any tips for some of this?

It have been repainted of a previous owner, but maybe someone can se what year model this is?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Ariens10

Nice machine !!

I would tip it up so you can see the carburetor and check to see if the primer hose is still attached to the carb. As a machine ages it's very common for the hose to get saturated with gas and expand, deteriorate and fall off.

Have you checked the auger belt for wear ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello ariens10, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum Ariens10
> 
> Nice machine !!
> 
> ...


that motor (briggs) might not have a primer.

You can try turning-out the main jet by 1/8th of a turn (Counterclockwise) to make it more rich at start-up. Once its running, turn it back to the original position.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The short throwing distance sounds like a worn, misadjusted belt or the engine not running at full RPMs.


----------



## Ariens10 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you all 

This one have no primer. 
I will check the belts and the main jet 

Anyone who knows the function to this hose from the valve cover to the carb?
It is very bad


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that hose is a breather tube, it helps to recycle crankcase gases that were unburnt to be reburnt. i really wouldnt worry about it


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

43128 said:


> that hose is a breather tube, it helps to recycle crankcase gases that were unburnt to be reburnt. i really would worry about it


really "would".....or really "wouldnt" ?

and welcome to the forum Ariens10 !


----------



## Ariens10 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi again.

What is "normal" fuel consumption to this machine? 
Mine have used about 5 litres for 3 hours. Is that a bit much..?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ariens10 said:


> Hi again.
> 
> What is "normal" fuel consumption to this machine?
> Mine have used about 5 litres for 3 hours. Is that a bit much..?


It's a big engine. I haven't tracked my fuel usage closely, but 5 liters (1.3 gallons) in 3 hours doesn't really seem excessive to me, especially if the blower was working hard during those 3 hours.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

That hose REALLY needs to be replaced. It is letting fresh air (oxygen) into the intake in a place where the design of the engine expects to have only combusted gasses (no oxygen).


----------

